# Prossime Uscite [Topic Continuativo]



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Riportiamo qui le prossime uscite del mondo videoludico.

Resident Evil 6
2 ottobre 2012
PS3, Xbox 360

NBA 2K13
2 ottobre 2012
PC, PS3, PSP, WII, WIIU, X360

Nights into Dreams
2 ottobre 2012 PS3 - 5 ottobre Xbox 360
PC, PS3, X360

Sonic Adventure 2
2 ottobre 2012 PS3 - 5 ottobre Xbox 360
DC, PS3, X360


Dragon Ball Z for Kinect
5 Ottobre 2012
X360

Derrick the Deathfin
10 ottobre 2012
PS3

Naughty Bear - Panic in Paradise
10 Ottobre 2012
PS3, X360

Worms Revolution
10 Ottobre 2012 (PS3)
PC, PS3, X360

Tokitowa
11 Ottobre 2012 (JAP)
PS3

Dishonored
12 ottobre 2012
PC, PS3, X360

Fable: The Journey
12 ottobre 2012
X360

Pokémon Bianco e Nero 2
12 ottobre 2012
NDS

Pokémon Dream Radar
12 ottobre 2012
3DS

WRC FIA World Rally Championship 3
12 ottobre 2012
PC, PS3, PSVITA, X360

XCOM: Enemy Unknown
12 ottobre 2012
PC, PS3, X360

The Lord of the Rings Online: Riders of Rohan
15 ottobre 2012
PC

DOOM 3 BFG Edition
16 Ottobre 2012
PC, PS3, X360

Zumba Fitness Core
16 ottobre 2012
X360

Zombie Driver HD
17 ottobre 2012
PC, PS3, X360

007 Legends
19 ottobre 2012
PS3, WIIU, X360

Dance Central 3
19 ottobre 2012
X360

Skylanders Giants
19 ottobre 2012
3DS, PS3, WII, X360

Forza Horizon
23 ottobre 2012
X360

Killzone Trilogy
24 Ottobre 2012
PS3

FIFA Manager 13
25 ottobre 2012
PC

LEGO Il Signore degli Anelli
26 ottobre 2012
3DS, NDS, PC, PS3, PSVITA, WII, X360

Medal of Honor: Warfighter
26 ottobre 2012
PC, PS3, X360

Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
26 Ottobre 2012
3DS

RollerCoaster Tycoon 3D
26 ottobre 2012 (Europa) - 16 ottobre 2012 (USA)
3DS

Saint Seiya: Ultimate Cosmos
29 Novembre 2012 (JAP)
PSP

Assassin's Creed 3: Liberation
30 Ottobre 2012
PSVITA

Sport Champions 2
30 ottobre 2012 US
PS3

Assassin's Creed III
31 ottobre 2012 console - 22 novembre 2012 PC
PC, PS3, PSVITA, WIIU, X360

Sports Champions 2
31 ottobre 2012
PS3


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Resident Evil ed Nba 2k13


----------



## cris (3 Ottobre 2012)

AC III 


A quando Hitman ?


----------



## Butcher (3 Ottobre 2012)

Hitman: Absolution
20 novembre 2012


----------

